# Vag Etka v6.31



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

Vag Etka v6.31 

this the most recent software?

if i get this do i just buy the usb cable, hook it up to my laptop and i can get readings within no time?


----------



## 87Euro (Aug 6, 2004)

Yeap, but for the best answers go to Ross-Tech.com.
They are the ones who make all the software and the best cables as well. I believe v6.31 will only work with a Ross-Tech cable though and they are pricey. I downloaded version 409.1 and have a cheap cable but I haven't gotten to try it yet. Heard the cable makes the difference but I'll let you know in about 2 weeks.


----------



## TT_Nuge (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Vag Etka v6.31 (ShockwaveCS)*

ETKA is for looking up part numbers and exploded views of the cars. It has nothing to do with diagnostics and is unrelated the the Vag-Com and the cables from Ross Tech.
And I believe revision 7.0 is the latest version of the ETKA.


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Vag Etka v6.31 (TT_Nuge)*

how do you get etka? i want it.


----------



## TT_Nuge (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Vag Etka v6.31 (webthread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *webthread* »_
how do you get etka? i want it.



Gotta know people.


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Vag Etka v6.31 (TT_Nuge)*

so it's like a secret?


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Vag Etka v6.31 (webthread)*

lol heck no it aint a secret...its called using torrents, a torrent manager, and a crack for the software. 

in other words.... STEAL it off the internet and crack it.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

ahem....bitlord....ahem


----------



## GTeyePOPPIN' (May 24, 2006)

ETKA OH SNAP...im no computer wizard so i don't know about these torrent shinanigans. if someone could PM me or post how (sorry if im jacking your thread) im sure we all would appreciate it.
if someone gets me the working program, perhaps money could magically appear in your paypal account.


----------

